# PC startet von Zeit zu Zeit einfach neu



## vinc5nt (28. Mai 2002)

Hi,

erst einmal tschuldigung für diese standart Frage aber wat mud dat mud  

mein system : 
Athlon 1.2
2x256 SDRam PC-133
Elitegroup board 
Elsa Gladiac 2GTS (32Ram)
XP Pro

So mein Problem liegt so weit ich es beurteilen kann in meiner Grafikkarte oder deren Treibern. Ich kann quasi ewig 3D Games spielen doch sobald ich in XP bin (Benutzeroberfläche) und da ne weile am hantieren bin startet er ab und zu, ohne sichtbares System oder notwendige Konsequenz, neu??? 
Ich hatte schon Fehler wärend der XP installation da hat er auch einmal (bei dieser schicken Installations Hilfe am Ende (oder erstenschritte demo)) neu gestartet und das erste was mich nach dem "Betretten" der normalen XP Oberfläche begrüßte war eine Fehler/Wanrmeldung bezüglich meiner Grafikkarte oder deren Treiber. Ich glaube das waren Kompatiblitäts Probleme. Und nu funzt sie manchmal und manchmal startet sie einfach neu, das ist doch doof ich hab schon jede Menge detonator ausprobiert, jedoch noch keinen passenden gefunden, die Treiber von Elsa direkt kannste in die Tonne kicken. Hat jmd ein ähnliches Problem oder gar eine Lösung  
ach so falls jmd VIA empfehlt ich hab schon einigermasen aktuelle druf 


Danke !


----------



## Eyewitness (28. Mai 2002)

Args, Elitegroup. Noch ein Leidensgenosse. 
Bios Update draufhauen, VIA Treiber installieren und beten. Ansonsten lösten sich bei mir diese Probleme mit dem Aktivieren des Power Management auf. (Ja, klingt total bescheuert, aber ist passiert.  )

Das sinnvollste ist aber Board tauschen.


----------



## vinc5nt (28. Mai 2002)

hehe da hab ich mal wieder nen "Schnäppchen" gemacht ... günstig taucht aber nischts  
Das mit dem Powermangemant hört sich gar nicht so blöde an .. hatte ich auch mal sowas ähnliches beim 2pc da wurde das auch empfohlen  ... stand irgendwie im via board ... aber gebracht hatte das damals nichts. 

Ich werde es jetzt nochmal testen ... ach noch ne Frage diesen monitor standby betrieb gibt es auch ohne APCI oder wie das hieß .. oder ?


nochmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## vinc5nt (30. Mai 2002)

Ich hab Power Mangemant in Bios abgestellt und daraufhin lief gar nischts mehr  ich werde mich nochmal nach einem Bios Update umgucken aber was ich nicht versteh ist warum er nach dem Ausstellen nicht mehr hochfur 


Mfg vinc5nt


----------

